

Poll - How many here are involved in a startup? Vote up the appropriate comment. - dean

Update: The options didn't come out in the order I wanted. "None of the above" came out in the wrong place, but I'm sure you all get the picture.<p>Update #2: Added another option that you should vote down in order to make this poll "Karma-neutral".
======
nostrademons
Karma whoring! Unlike in Reddit, comments count for karma here. So having us
vote up comments instead of the article still isn't karma-neutral. You'd need
an additional "Vote this down when you vote up one of the other options" to
have that.

But it's an interesting poll, so I'll vote up anyway.

~~~
run4yourlives
Quality Karma whoring!

------
dean
I am in a startup full-time.

~~~
cianchette
<http://www.mocospace.com>

------
pg
Sorry about this mess. I need to add support for polls.

~~~
jkush
It's too bad pollground isn't around to provide a poll widget for you.

~~~
kyro
Someone recently posted <http://www.submityourvote.com/> a few days ago. Seems
like the same type of concept.

~~~
jkush
Interesting. Here's a link to my (now failed) poll site:
<http://www.todotoh.com>

Instead of choosing an answer, you either left your own answer or joined up
with a person who you agreed with. The intent was to build networks of people
based on who you agreed with.

Didn't work though. :)

------
dean
I am in a startup part-time (I have a full-time job).

~~~
migpwr
I'm at it part-time.

------
epi0Bauqu
People should reply to the comments and not just upvote them so we see who is
where. Otherwise, this looks a lot like a ploy for karma.

------
dean
It would be nice to do a startup one day.

------
Zak
I am actively working (part time) on a project that I intend to build a
startup around, but it is not currently a startup.

------
dean
I have an idea for a startup.

------
lkozma
startup ?= website

------
dean
I do not want to be involved in a startup (but I enjoy reading about it).

~~~
myoung8
Why?

~~~
dean
This is one of the options in the poll (but it's a bit hard to tell now). This
option was meant to see how many people visit Startup News who have no
intention of doing a startup.

------
dean
None of the above (reply to this comment if you want to elaborate).

------
dean
Make your vote Karma-neutral, vote this down when you vote up one of the other
options.

~~~
whacked_new
I would've upvoted this for being a hilarious hack. Then I'd need to pick
another couterbalance :)

